# bleeding a few days before ovulation??



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quick question for you ladies since some of you probably know a lot about fertility and such. My periods are usually 7 days long, and they aren't super regular. Some months 45 days, sometimes more or less. Well I was figuring I might be getting my period sometime last week. I started a period and it only lasted 2 1/2 days and it was quite light(they are usually quite heavy). I took a pregnancy test just to make sure I wasn't having a miscarriage or something like that. Negative. SO then today I've been having a pain in my right side where I"m guessing my ovary might be...(I don't usually have a pain with ovulation), anyways then when I went to the bathroom I noticed
the cervical fluid that came out with really stretchy(which from my limited knowledge thought was a sign of ovulation). Does any of this make sense? I don't chart my temps or cervical fluid(I keep meaning to, but
life gets away from me). If I was ovulating today, what would the bleeding last week have been? Any clue?

Oh and in case you need to know my history. 5 1/2 year old, 4 year old, then 2 miscarriages a year apart, and then a nursling that will be 2 in April. I'm hoping/wanting a new baby, but really confused about my body.

Thanks, Sara


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Well, my first guess would be that the spotting for 2 days could have been implantation, maybe, because you can have stretchy cm after you are prego. I'd wait a couple days and take another HPT. On the other hand, the weirdness could be related to some other strange hormonal thing, like taking a new herb, nursing lots extra lately, hypothyriod... Try to take a look at everything else going on in your life and see if you have any symptoms of anything else.

I'm sorry I don't have a more clear cut answer!
keep us posted.









Peace,
Laura


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma*
Well, my first guess would be that the spotting for 2 days could have been implantation, maybe, because you can have stretchy cm after you are prego. I'd wait a couple days and take another HPT. On the other hand, the weirdness could be related to some other strange hormonal thing, like taking a new herb, nursing lots extra lately, hypothyriod... Try to take a look at everything else going on in your life and see if you have any symptoms of anything else.

I'm sorry I don't have a more clear cut answer!
keep us posted.









Peace,
Laura

Hi Laura, Well I'm still not sure what it was, but I got AF on the 24th, so I have no idea why I was bleeding on the 13th. Oh well. I got my basal thermometer now and joined fertility friend so hopefully I can figure out what's going on with this crazy body of mine!!

Thanks for your reply. Sara


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the update. I hope you get that next baby you want soon. If you keep having weird bleeding, you should see your doctor to be sure it doesn't denote something else going on- like a polyp.

Peace,
Laura


----------

